# tranférer de la vidéo du mac vers l'Ipad



## cpa74 (20 Novembre 2010)

Bjr je n'arrive pas à tranférer mes vidéos depuis mon Mac vers L'ipad. J'en ai juste une qui est passée. Pourquoi ? 

NB : je lis les vidéos avec le lecteur VLC. ça viendrait de là ?


----------



## twinworld (21 Novembre 2010)

quelle est la capacité de l'iPad ? Avez-vous assez de place dessus ?  
Est-ce que toutes les vidéos ont toutes le même format ?


----------



## cpa74 (22 Novembre 2010)

16gb 
je n'arrive pas à transférer ne serait-ce qu'une seule vidéo.
Format : majoritairement AVI.
Dois-je le modifier ? si oui comment et avec quelle appli ou quel programme ? 

Merci.


----------



## twinworld (22 Novembre 2010)

oui, il faut convertir vos vidéo. Par exemple avec Handbrake. Un tuto ici
http://www.padiphone.com/actu/handbrake-convertir-des-videos-au-format-ipad-tuto/


----------



## cpa74 (28 Novembre 2010)

suepr, merci Handbrake téléchargé, vidéos importées !!! 


un grand merci.


----------



## twinworld (28 Novembre 2010)

bravo !!


----------



## DarkNeo (2 Décembre 2010)

L'iPad ne lit donc que du .mov et du mpeg4, c'est cela ?

Sinon pour transférer une vidéo, on le fait via itunes dans l'onglet photo c'est ça ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h42 ----------

Bon j'ai trouvé ;-)

Et au passage merci pour handbrake


----------

